# Dowel Cutter for Brace/Hand Drill



## Chaz (Oct 18, 2012)

Does anyone know of a bit for cutting dowels? I have seen them for Drill presses but so far unable to find one for a brace/hand drill. I don't have any room for powertools so I have to go old school. 

Thanks in advance,

Chaz


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Chaz

If you want to go old school with dowels then maybe what you need is one of these, a dowel plate. Nice thing is you can also make your own from steel plate for very little money. Fix the dowel plate to your bench, rough cut the timber approx to size, then pound through with a wooden mallet (see YouTube video, here). To make dowel insertion into holes easier you might also need a dowel pointer bit for use in the brace - these are still made by a few firms like Famag and Kunz

Regards

Phil

:


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Veritas make dowel cutters that work like a pencil sharpener. One way of using them is to hold the cutter in a vice and drive the stock through it using a hand drill. Matthias at Woodgears has a home-made version using a block of wood and a chisel Making dowels - the pencil sharpener method !

Maybe I've misinterpreted the question here - Chaz, were you thinking of short plugs rather than long dowels?


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

I've used bullnose or double bullnose bits on a router table and take the profile from both sides of my stock... Then lightly sanded. I use the same style bit to make slats for roll top desks.


----------

